# BUG REPORT: Local Channel Timed Recordings Not Working



## mcowher (Jan 27, 2003)

I've created a number of timed recordings of local channels, and they are not starting. I can record manually by pressing record on the remote, but timed recordings do not work. I even get the flashing clock before the recording, but the actual recording never starts.

Boot Version: 120B
Flash Version: F051
SW Version: L142HECD-N


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

How are you creating the timers? From the guide and then editing the channel number? Or by going through the menu to the timer screens, or by going through the DVR screen to the timer screen? Please be literally as specific as possible.


----------



## MM-etech (Oct 16, 2003)

mcowher said:


> I've created a number of timed recordings of local channels, and they are not starting. I can record manually by pressing record on the remote, but timed recordings do not work. I even get the flashing clock before the recording, but the actual recording never starts.
> 
> Boot Version: 120B
> Flash Version: F051
> SW Version: L142HECD-N


I have found the same problem on my JVC (PVR-921). I tried it with receiver on and local channel with 90% signal. This was the only reason I paid $1000.00 for the receiver! SW Version L142 as of 1/1/04.


----------



## mcowher (Jan 27, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> How are you creating the timers? From the guide and then editing the channel number? Or by going through the menu to the timer screens, or by going through the DVR screen to the timer screen? Please be literally as specific as possible.


I am creating it manually using the Create button on the Timers menu which I accessed directly from the Main menu. Signal strength for the channel I am recording is over 95%


----------



## Richard Chalk (Jan 4, 2004)

mcowher said:


> I am creating it manually using the Create button on the Timers menu which I accessed directly from the Main menu. Signal strength for the channel I am recording is over 95%


I have exactly the same problem. The manually-created timer appears in the timer list, the clock icon flashes, but the recording never starts. After the scheduled time, the event no longer appears in the timer list, but there is no recording. Manual record is fine, as is pause-resume on live viewing.

Boot version: 120B
Flash Version: F051
SW Version: L142HECD-N


----------



## Big D (Aug 19, 2002)

Confirmed, I use the menu method to manually create an event, it does not fire. 

SW Version L142HECD-N
Boot Version 120B
Flash Version F051


----------

